# New tank, dying fish. More problems to come?



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I recently set up a 30 gallon long tank (3 foot). Substrate is gravel, a rock pile, on one side. Couple of pots, 5 fake plants, one fake drift wood. Tank was cycled with other fish that aren't in the tank:
ammonia=0
nitirtes=0
nitrates=10ppm
ph=8.2

Got a shipment of fish in about a week and a half ago....5 yellow labs.....16 demasoni, there are also 3 Syno cats in the tank. Synos are about 3.5 years old, new fish are all juvies. Recently added 2 pvc caves within the last couple of days.

All fish seemed fine yesterday. I am at work and my wife called and said I had a fish dying this morning. My biggest(2") yellow lab is upside down between a pot and the glass. She tried to fish him out but he swam away. I will probably have to get him out tonight.

Any idea what this might be? Any preventative measures I might take? Or is it just a bad fish?


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

The fish is now swimming lethargically and it's tailfin is clamped.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I am home now. The fish looks like it was just beat up. It did eat this afternoon.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

A 30 gallon long is better than a regular 30 gallon--you've got more 'floor space', but I think you're still going to have aggression problems in the size tank.

As far as the injured lab is concerned: ideally you want to separate him from the other fish so that he can have the opportunity to heal. Otherwise he may become a target for the other fish. If you don't have another tank to put him in then a breeder net is the next best thing. Just watch out--with some of those nets the other fish can still bit through.

Perfect water conditions will help the wound heal and Melafix will speed things up.
If the wound starts to erode, grow white or grey fuzz or gets red edges then you'll need to treat him with an antibiotic.

Robin

And where the tank is newly set up I'd continue to test the water every couple of days.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Robin said:


> Hi,
> 
> A 30 gallon long is better than a regular 30 gallon--you've got more 'floor space', but I think you're still going to have aggression problems in the size tank.
> 
> ...


I spent the evening catching the little bugger to put it in a hospital tank. I plan to weed a few of the Demasoni out as they grow.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> I spent the evening catching the little bugger to put it in a hospital tank. I plan to weed a few of the Demasoni out as they grow.


Amazing how hard it can be to catch a sick fish!? But that's a good sign.

I've never kept Demasoni but from what I read those who do keep them keep them in large groups. A 30 long is a small tank but see what they say in the Malawi folder about how many might work for your tank. 

Robin


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

Robin said:


> A 30 gallon long is better than a regular 30 gallon--you've got more 'floor space', but I think you're still going to have aggression problems in the size tank.
> .


I don't get where you got he was having aggression problems. To me it sounds as though the fish is sick with either a swim bladder problem or some sort of bacterial infection. He was probably sick when purchased and just now is showing the illness. I would suggest using both pimafix and melafix with lots of aeration as combined they are a broad spectrum antibacterial. May want to add a very small amount (like 1/4 teaspoon for 15 gallons) of table salt (not iodized) to help with electrolyte exchange.

Also, what type of filtration are you running? you may not have enough to support your fish population. Most filtration systems are underrated for what you actually need. I recommend at least 10x the water content to flow as a general basis to start. So a 30 gallon should have at least 300gph of flow filtration to keep the water clean. My 140 gallon has 1550 gph of flow/filtration. I very rarely have illnesses. We also have a koi pond of 200 gal which has 2000gph of flow/filtration and have had no problems since it was set up about 1 year ago.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Oneeyedgeckz said:


> Robin said:
> 
> 
> > A 30 gallon long is better than a regular 30 gallon--you've got more 'floor space', but I think you're still going to have aggression problems in the size tank.
> ...


I have a new AC 50 and the equivalent to an AC 20(older ac).


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

Quick Note: Forgot to say in previous post.. don't use a full dose of pimafix & melafix.. do about 1/2 dose. And you have to add the Melafix one time only and the pimafix once a day for 7 days.



Shades9323 said:


> I have a new AC 50 and the equivalent to an AC 20(older ac).


That meets my 10x rule of thumb  which is good.. I guess my next question, when you clean the filters do you replace sponges or rinse them? If you rinse them, do you rinse in cold or hot water, or water from your tank?

You shouldn't replace the sponges unless the sponge is breaking down. They host a beneficial bacteria that breaks down fish waste. Don't rinse in hot water either, that kills the bacteria. Rinse in either cold water or water from your tank in a bucket. rinsing in your old tank water further protects your good bacteria.. but if your just changing the sponge and not doing a water change cold tap water will work.

Also.. I've noticed that overtime over the back filters tend to break down and not work as well. If you have fish that don't dig, undergravel filters with powerheads (maxi j[/quote]ets are best) in the lift tubes are great. If you have fish that do dig.. Canister filters are good. I like the fluvals.. they tend to do a pretty good job. I have a fluval/undergravel combo on my 140 gallon and maintenance is a breeze.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Oneeyedgeckz said:


> I don't get where you got he was having aggression problems.


Previous to this question being asked, Shades9323 said:


> The fish looks like it was just beat up.


Oneeyedgeckz said:


> would suggest using both pimafix and melafix with lots of aeration as combined they are a broad spectrum antibacterial.


Pimafix is antifungal, and Melafix is antibacterial, but both are simply preventative, and neither will do anything for a real fungal or bacterial infection. Melafix alone is a great preventative to use on injured or wounded fish, along with daily water changes _and_ daily dosing. Should you see any fuzzy or cottony growths around the injured areas, it is time to instigate broad spectrum antibiotics.

HTH

Kim


----------

